# makits MAC700 vs California Air Tools 6310



## Jeff1061 (Jul 25, 2015)

i want something that will run a single framing nailer . i'm not in construction anymore and don't want to be on a full time basis ..... got some friends and family that need some projects done and wouldn't mind cherry picking a few deck side jobs here and there . i build decks and wood fences for about 20 years , but always used paslode cordless nailers , started with a black one and went through a few orange ones along the way . so i have very little experience with air compressors . and ..... i was never called a speed demon on the trigger .

the 700 and 6310 are very different from one another oil vs. air , small/narrow vs. wheeled , fairly quiet vs. not very loud , very durable (700) vs. unknown durability .... but both are ranked at the top of amazon's customer ratings and both get great comments in forums . the 6310 looks to be enough SCFM for a framer and the 700 has almost a CF more power (2.4 vs.s 3.3 , both @ 90) . but the 6310 has well over twice the tank storage (2.6 vs, 6.3) . both are $200 locally . 

i suspect the makita will last longer , and i suspect i will get at least several years (maybe more) from the california air tools . but the CAT has the larger tank and is close to the quietest compressors available . there is a video on youtube of a guy taking lug nuts off with the CAT so i'm confident it will power a single framing or roofing nailer . 

what are y'alls thoughts ? and i'm open to other suggestions . there are a few others i'm considering , but these seem to be the best quality for my price range . i think i can finagle a Ingersoll Rand P1IU-A9 locally for $270ish , but i'd really rather not spend that much ...... plut that puts me very near to the makita mac 2400 and 5200 ($300 locally) which both look to be high quality .

i'd like to get something better than the typical harbor freight/husky/CH $125ish , even though they would probably do what i want for a few years . 

thanks , jeff


----------



## Roseann908z (Aug 10, 2015)

i used California Air Tools 6310. It is super quiet compared to any other compressors I have owned


----------

